# Hand sanitiser



## White-Dragon (Mar 22, 2011)

hi rep lovers

as most of you know, when keeping reptiles, you NEED to keep washing/sanitising. if you use an alcohol based hand sanitiser, it stings loads in the cuts your reps inevitably give you. :devil:

i learned this when i got my iggy. i also have sensitive skin, so washing constantly makes my hands very painful to use. problem, sanitizing hurts as does constant washing.

then i found this stuff, Sterizene. they use amazon to distribute:no1:

Amazon.co.uk: sterizene: Health & Beauty

:flrt: IT IS MAGIC:flrt: they use water not alcohol, so u can rub this into cuts all day and it doesnt hurt, or dry hands out. more to the point, its cheap so i love it even more :notworthy:

please post this around, let ur mates know, tell reptile owners everywhere


Peace Out, try this stuff
(you wont regret it, ive got 3 massive pump dispensers of it) :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Seb


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

There are plenty of specialised rep safe sanitisers out there

Personally i use f10 on hands i get it from surreypetsupplies Hand Washing - Surrey Pet Supplies

alos spot clean using the prorep wipes (same link)

Not sure if sterizene is rep safe as some sanitisers contain chemicals that are harmful to reps and inverts


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

I would rather keep washing my hands with soap and hot water. Cleans your hands a lot more and it actually washes germs away instead of just spreading them even more around your hands and wrists.


----------



## zazz (Mar 27, 2012)

violentchopper said:


> I would rather keep washing my hands with soap and hot water. Cleans your hands a lot more and it actually washes germs away instead of just spreading them even more around your hands and wrists.


Alcohol doesn't "spread the germs around". It nukes them. Using a gel after washing your hands will significantly reduce bacteria on your hands.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

zazz said:


> Alcohol doesn't "spread the germs around". It nukes them. Using a gel after washing your hands will significantly reduce bacteria on your hands.


I agree it reduces bacteria but they have been proven to be crap. When I had a major operation in hospital they wouldn't let me use alcohol gel because it doesnt do much. They said the only reason they have them at every hospital door is because they cannot force people to wash their hand with water. It's better then nothing. If you at home it's far better to use warm water and an appropriate soap. Google alcohol hand gel and see the studies that have been written about it.
For it to be any good it needs to be around 80% or higher eg rubbing alcohol. But if your using it after every time you handle snakes your skin is gonna be ruined.


----------



## zazz (Mar 27, 2012)

violentchopper said:


> I agree it reduces bacteria but they have been proven to be crap. When I had a major operation in hospital they wouldn't let me use alcohol gel because it doesnt do much. They said the only reason they have them at every hospital door is because they cannot force people to wash their hand with water. It's better then nothing. If you at home it's far better to use warm water and an appropriate soap. Google alcohol hand gel and see the studies that have been written about it.
> For it to be any good it needs to be around 80% or higher eg rubbing alcohol. But if your using it after every time you handle snakes your skin is gonna be ruined.


Actually, it should be above 60%. Hand gel is proven to be efficient on hands that aren't already soiled and if you use it after hand washing its much better. 
Many hand gels contain glycerin or another emollient to prevent alcohol drying out the skin - my skin isn't ruined. (I'm a student in healthcare and aspiring nurse) 

The efficacy of alcohol-based hand disinfectant products.


----------



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> I would rather keep washing my hands with soap and hot water. Cleans your hands a lot more and it actually washes germs away instead of just spreading them even more around your hands and wrists.


it kills the germs lol otherwise people wouldn't rave on about the stuff


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> I would rather keep washing my hands with soap and hot water. Cleans your hands a lot more and it actually washes germs away instead of just spreading them even more around your hands and wrists.


Soap is not effective if hands are not washed correctly.Also soap and water will not kill certain viral strains unless water is scaldingly hot,even if its is antibactrial as viri and bacteria are different.The majority of sanitisers will kill viral pathogens within seconds of contact some immediately.


----------



## d4p0 (Mar 5, 2020)

*Is it okay to use Alcohol hand sanitizers?*

Hey guys, I am new here.
I know it is important to have your hands sanitized when keeping a reptile but recently there is a huge shortage of hand sanitizers in UK :sad: 

I used to use simple natural hand sanitizers all the time, but I already ran out and it's out of stock everywhere. Recently I came across this: https://swisspharmax.com/136-sanitisers but it says it contains 80% alcohol? Is that a lot and can that hurt my hands or the reptile?


----------

